# My first grow. White Widow.



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 22, 2021)

I think I’m 2 weeks from harvest?  Just not sure.  Outdoor grow pulled a bud to look inside. Would love to harvest now but I think I’m just anxious. Thoughts or tips are welcome!

photos deleted as they were geotagged. Will take new ones tonight


----------



## zem (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi Bullshoalsguy. This is a beautiful grow in any measure, for a first grow this is awesome and deserves congratulations! With regular pics it is not possible to tell for sure when it is ripe. But I suspect it needs a while longer, it will bulk up, add more weight and the resin will be ripe. The last point is what you need to be able to observe, so you need a 60x + scope to observe the crystals and determine if they are ready. You can buy such a scope for cheap and it does the job or you could get a better one that is easy to use. You can find some info about how to tell that THC is ripening in the harvesting forum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2021)

Yep always go by the color of the triches.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

Awesome job on your first grow!

what type of fragrance do your plants emit?

also , wait two more weeks


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Awesome job on your first grow!
> 
> what type of fragrance do your plants emit?
> 
> also , wait two more weeks


The fragrance is super sweet. Unlike what I was expecting not much skunk smell, just amazing fresh odor. Luckily they are behind a big fence and on 5 acres so no worries with smell and neighbors.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I think I’m 2 weeks from harvest?  Just not sure.  Outdoor grow pulled a bud to look inside. Would love to harvest now but I think I’m just anxious. Thoughts or tips are welcome!
> 
> photos deleted as they were geotagged. Will take new ones tonight


Geotagged...that is something I want to know more about. Covert folks will be interested.
I am assuming this is an artifact of smart phones? Non smart digital cameras safe I guess?

Please do tell!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Geotagged...that is something I want to know more about. Covert folks will be interested.
> I am assuming this is an artifact of smart phones? Non smart digital cameras safe I guess?
> 
> Please do tell!
> ...


If you take a picture from a ph or Cam that has GPS activated (on) it imprints your GPS coordinates on the pictures posted


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

I have a VPN service. Does the GPS give my physical location, or the location of the IP address of the server my VPN is using? I just don't understand a lot about what is tracking what!

Or does just turning off "location" accomplish the fix?

Bubba


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 23, 2021)

It’s easy to turn it off. Just google it. It’s in settings. Don’t want anyone getting shot on purpose


----------

